# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Final Fantasy XIV Account PC/PS4 with Heavensward for only £18!.

## Elyk Lord

As title says,selling my FFXIV Account with Heavensward and one month of subscription for only £18.
Account has both license on PS4 (ARR and Heavensward) and on PC has ARR license.
Level 38 character,150k of gil.
If interested,add me on Skype Dagoth.ur2
I'm the owner of this account. 

I do have Feedbacks on a known site but can't link here for censure,so if you need more informations just add me on Skype.

Obviously,if you have more feedbacks than me I'll give you my account first.  :Smile:

----------

